# The bottle that is missing from my collection....



## Roger (Feb 10, 2016)

The bottle that is missing from my collection has appeared on eBay


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2016)

Very cool!  Good luck on the bidding!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey, qualify that with a "SO BACK OFF!!!!" Otherwise it's an invitation and I'm not sure to what.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 12, 2016)

The items were snatched up by someone yesterday or this morning, I sure hope you got your bottle Roger, because the seller had some fantastic Handysides bottles.........Andy


----------

